
TDD In JavaScript: No Excuses - fogus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2011/08/tdd-in-javascript-no-excuses.html
======
m0hit
agree. jasmine-node makes writing js much mor e reliable. Especially if you
have more than a single person working on your codebase - it should be a
requirement.

